# Epson 1430 Sublimation 1st timer



## Danielgm55 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, I am very new to sublimation. I purchased an Epson 1430 (brand new), 3M Benjer sublimation ink and ink cartridges and Text Print sublimation paper. I did not have any trouble powering up the printer, installing the ink and priming. I ran into some trouble setting up the wi-fi but i'm not too concerned with that right now. I opened up photoshop loaded an image and printed. The print came out very light and missing colors. Next I tried to print a test page and nothing printed on the paper. Did I miss a step?


----------



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

I am pretty new to sublimation, but i recently purchased a Epson 1430 also. When you put in the ink cartridges, I am assuming they were recognized by the printer since you were able to print one print. Did you try printing a different image using different settings, ie. paper type, quality? Did your sublimation ink come with an ICC profile that you forgot to install and select? check with the manufacturer and see if they have ICC files, to go with your ink. These files, as I understand it, will help your printer get the right amount of ink based on what you are sublimating, the type of paper to use and the quality. Good luck.


----------



## Danielgm55 (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks I will give them a call


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

Do a nozzel check, make sure all nozel are firing 
Also make sure you have the correct icc profile loaded for the ink and substrate to ensure most accurate color.

The image when first printed out of the printer will look very dull.
That is normal with sublimation in. The real color will appear after you have transfer it on to the substrate. Provided that you have the right ink profile.


----------



## Danielgm55 (Feb 20, 2015)

Spoke to the people at Benjer..they stated that i only needed to change some printer settings...tried it..didn't work. Now its not printing at all. performed a nozzle check...nothing printed....waiting on Benjer to call me back. Googled everywhere and it seems like im the only one in the world using Benjer..or either no one has had issues


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

IF your are using a CISS tank system, 

Please check to see if the air hole on the tank is unplug, 
If is plug it will eventually create enough back pressure in the system that no ink would come out.

it doest matter if is Benjer or any other brand of Ciss, they are pretty much all the same.

Open the ink tank cover on your benjer to take a look at the 4 external ink tank compartment.

There should be a Fill plug and a air hole plug.
Make sure air hole plug is open and never raise your ciss above your printer head. it will reverse the flow of ink due to graviety and make a big mess


----------



## Danielgm55 (Feb 20, 2015)

bakaichi said:


> IF your are using a CISS tank system,
> 
> Please check to see if the air hole on the tank is unplug,
> If is plug it will eventually create enough back pressure in the system that no ink would come out.
> ...


That was the problem..I just recently figured it out. Thank you though


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

Ha! I did the exact same thing. I just set up my used 1400 with refillables and forgot to pull the vent plugs. The worst part for me is that I have a small format flatbed printer that I use refillables on and I knew better. Still chased that gremlin for the better part of 2 hours.


----------



## Danielgm55 (Feb 20, 2015)

Sacman said:


> Ha! I did the exact same thing. I just set up my used 1400 with refillables and forgot to pull the vent plugs. The worst part for me is that I have a small format flatbed printer that I use refillables on and I knew better. Still chased that gremlin for the better part of 2 hours.


Yeah I spent 2 days on this lol. Now I'm trying to figure out the printer settings to get the colors rights. I think once I run out of ink trying to figure out the settings I'm going to switch to cobra. Benjer' support is the worst. The worst part being that no one here seems to use the Benjer ink...very frustrating.


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

I got my ink from China. I am not using a profile at all. I print from PS CS4 with the profile set to sRGB IEC61966-2.1. The printer is set to photo on premium presentation matte with high speed checked. I have only run a few tests but for my purposes they have been awesome. I am a little worried about greys but I will cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## Danielgm55 (Feb 20, 2015)

Sacman said:


> I got my ink from China. I am not using a profile at all. I print from PS CS4 with the profile set to sRGB IEC61966-2.1. The printer is set to photo on premium presentation matte with high speed checked. I have only run a few tests but for my purposes they have been awesome. I am a little worried about greys but I will cross that bridge when I come to it.


Can you provide me with the sellers info. I doubt I'll ever be able to find out benjers setting


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

Without the proper profile, the transfered print will always be off.

Some ink might still be with in manageable tolerance but not all.

but in the printer, you would want to set it on Premium matte, Photo or best photo quality.

Don't forget to mirror your image. 

I would till suggest to get a proper profile, so you can load into your art software, and disable icc output profile in the printer menu.


----------



## Danielgm55 (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks. Yeah getting that profile is the problem. The support from Benjer is really bad. Is there a fairly common color match or is that specific to the ink manufacturer. I've heard not to use the printers color matching. My other option is color sync..but then there are a ton of options under profile...I'm assuming that this is part of the info that I need from Benjer


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

Always a risk talking about Chinese inks here because of the Sawgrass snobs...I mean purists. I''ll PM you a link. I also want to point out a guy in Canada that does custom profiles for a reasonable price. I actually learned about him from the forums.

ICC Profile Service Custom Made ICC Profiles for Epson 1430 Sublimation Printer | eBay

My intent is to get a profile made through them but haven't done so yet. I have literally been running only for about 3 days and I have orders on my other printer almost daily to fill so I haven't had a lot of time.


----------



## Danielgm55 (Feb 20, 2015)

Man I really needed this. Thanks


----------



## lbl1Media (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello, just curious as to how the benjer inks came out, I have the exact same printer and just disovered the benjer inks on ebay, did you get a good quality print with those inks?


----------



## FefeDuran (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm interested to. I have Benjer inks in an Epson C88+ and cannot get accurate colors for the life of me. Benjer will tell you that there is no profile available and you're kind of on your own. I definitely won't be supporter them again.


----------

